# newly diagnosed type 2



## sunday1980 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello all, I was diagnosed in hospital a few days ago after being taken in with sugar levels 26, feel a bit annoyed as have repeatedly been to gp feeling very unwell for past year, had gestational diabetes 10 years ago but they still didn't test me. Oh well, sort of glad now that I know what is causing it. Trying to get my head round it all, not sure how I will cope as don't have much support, started taking metformin and gliclazide, still feel very tired and rotten but hopefully will be better as sugar levels come under control. Hope it's okay if I ask lots of questions here as they pop up xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Sunday, it can be overwhelming at first, getting the hang of things takes time. Here are some things that may help you find your feet: The first is a book you can get from Amazon called 'Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year'. The next is Jennifer's Notes, a blog that many have found helpful. You might have a trawl through our Links section too, there's a lot of useful stuff there.

The best thing you can do is take your time to absorb what's happened, and don't be afraid to ask questions. We're always here.


----------



## Pete H (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Sunday, it comes as a shock and it takes a while to get your head round, but one thing in your favour you found this place and as you find your mind filling up with questions just ask away on here there will always be someone on here to answer them, these guys have got the tea shirt


----------



## sunday1980 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks very much, have grabbed that book for my kindle and am having a look through the links


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome Sunday1980   I just love the names people pick.  (Cant figure that one out though)   I do a lot of security alarms & the numbers people pick keeps me happy every day.  (the day the cat had kittens a good one)


----------



## Copepod (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Sunday1980, and sorry type 2 diabetes has followed 10 off since gestational diabetes - as you say, it is a risk factor. 

Hope the medication starts to help you feel better soon. As you probably know, it's not just medication, but also diet and exercise that are vital in controlling diabetes. So, do ask here and also ask GP if there's a type 2 diabetes education programme in your area eg DESMOND, as many members have found them useful.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum sunday1980


----------



## sunday1980 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks all. Well I'm thoroughly stressed and confused now. I spoke to my gp today as instructed by the hospital consultant to arrange care and he just said " oh you don't have diabetes, it's just because you had a urine infection last week". The endocrinologist consultant was aware of that, but there was no infection present in my urine nor blood. I don't know whether I'm coming or going. Now after having a bit of a barney with the receptionist and reading the details of my discharge letter they want to organize more blood tests. I don't know whether to keep taking the diabetes medication, my blood sugars are consistently between 10 and 14. Lowest was during the night at 8.1. I'm hardly eating anything just low Gi stuff. What should I do?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2014)

Keep taking the medication until you speak to the endocrinologist. Call his office as soon as possible and pass on what's been said, ask for confirmation and go for the blood tests. Did your doctor say why he believes you don't have diabetes, those readings seem way out of range for a non-diabetic.


----------



## sunday1980 (Feb 24, 2014)

He just said because of the urine infection last week. I spoke to the nurse afterwards at the practice and she said they are doing a hb 1 ac tomorrow, but then they won't put me on the "system" for diabetic nurse and dietician for another 3 months til they can repeat the blood test. She also told me I only need to test my sugars twice a week which is not what the consultant said. I rang the hospital ward to see if I could get in touch with the consultant to say the gp would not take his recommendation but they said I couldn't talk to him and that I have to go through my doctor. I am going to make a complaint to the surgery practice manager tomorrow.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, make the complaint!

But I would complain at the consultant as well that your gp team is not being helpful.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm with Mark, make the complaint as soon as you can. You may be able to find out the number of the consultant's office* and leave a message detailing what's happened with his secretary. If you can, I would make that call as soon as possible.

* It may be listed on the hospital's web page.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 25, 2014)

I know that consultants are very busy - but if they are going allow themselves to be override, at the potential detriment to your health, it's a bit pointless to see one.

Does your consultant operate as part of a clinic with a team or just themselves?  My consultant is part of a clinic and there is a team of (properly trained) DSN's there for whom I have the email address if I need to contact them.


----------



## sunday1980 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi yes I eventually got hold of the consultant who was really cross and contacted my gp. Have now been to see the nurse, had bloods done, been put on cholesterol tablets and some more care stuff arranged  just finding it all a bit overwhelming and still no idea what to eat, going to head over to the weight loss forum and see if I can pick up what I should be trying. Thank you all x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2014)

sunday1980 said:


> Hi yes I eventually got hold of the consultant who was really cross and contacted my gp. Have now been to see the nurse, had bloods done, been put on cholesterol tablets and some more care stuff arranged  just finding it all a bit overwhelming and still no idea what to eat, going to head over to the weight loss forum and see if I can pick up what I should be trying. Thank you all x



Hi Sunday, glad to hear that your persistence has paid off  I would recommend the GL Diet for Dummies as a good start for learning how to eat appropriately to help manage your diabetes.


----------



## sunday1980 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks northerner, I have a lot of weight to lose and after reading the weight loss forums and feeling rather unimpressed to say the least at the diet advice the nurse gave me to eat lots of starchy foods, I'm going to try sw red days, contacted my local group leader who has a few diabetics in her group. Want to start exercising but struggling to even stay awake or get out of bed at the moment! I slept for 18 hours today! Increasing the metformin this week so hoping that might help


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 1, 2014)

Good luck with SW.  I lost shedloads following mostly the Red plan, and improved my health dramatically.

I know you feel exhausted at the mere suggestion of exercise.  Believe it or not, if you go for a brisk walk when you feel the least enthusiastic about it, you will probably have more energy by the time you get back to put the kettle on.  Keeps me cycling to work in the rain!


----------



## sunday1980 (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the sleeping alot thing normal? It's the part that worries me at the moment. Slept most of day again today although bg levels have been quite normal.


----------

